# Trials/Street Bike Setup



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I have a STP 0, I bought it so that I could start DJ'ing but I have fallin in love with street and trials riding. I am trying to figure out the best gearing setup.

Ideally I would like to run a 22t up front with a 12-21 cassette on the rear.

Currently I'm running a 22t up front (on a Holzfeller crank) with a stripped down cassette only running 5 gears (13-19). It works... _OK_, but Im having problems with the chain falling off while riding street.

Can you guys show me some photos of your gearing setup? Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

Here's my current setup:


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

you have 4 too many gears. that's your problem!


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

I wish I could run ss, but flying around town at 22/19 isnt too fun.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

either run SS or 2x2 (White Dos Eno), or some other frankenstein conversion.

with a derailleur you're always going to drop your chain when you bounce it around town.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

have you tried some sort of roller setup to add a little more tension to the chain?


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm running the 22t up front, so its in the inner most position, the roller would want to be in the middle chainring position, so it wouldn't work to well. 

I have one... I wonder if I could modify it to work


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

you could run BMX cranks to get better chainline with a small chainring/sprocket.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

I have no experience with this, I just thought that a dual ring compatible roller like blackspire stinger could be BB mounted and provide some tension to the granny as it does when people use them for dual ring setups


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

If you like running gears get a Saint rear der with the short cage. I haven't had any problems dropping the chain at all


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

You might need something like this (there's even cheaper ones too):

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CH409Z14-N-Gear+Jump+Stop+Chain+Guide.aspx

When you run 1 x Multi, you should have a bashguard and then one of these chain guides on the other side on your seat tube.

What's probably happening if you don't have one of these already is your chainline is angled so your chain is jumping off the front.


----------



## Crankenator (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm running something similar on my NS Traffic....7spd 11-23 with 9spd spacing and a single 27T up front. I have a Blackspire Stinger roller guide which does pretty well, although I did drop the chain every once in awhile. Quick fix that I ended up sticking with is one of those extra heavy duty zip ties that are about 3/8" wide...wrap it on the seat tube and set it just above the chainring when you're in your largest or second largest rear cog. Haven't dropped a chain since. Bonus if you can find the zip tie for free in an alley.

Trials gearing is about 1.25:1 and the 23/27 gets me there. I like having the larger chainring and 11t cog for speed, and there isn't much loss in clearance...besides, my frame isn't beefed up down there like a trials frame, so running a micro front end isn't a great idea for me even if it gave me another inch of clearance.

Pre-zip-tie:


----------

